# Don't scratch your nads!



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

A plumber that I went Dove hunting with has MSRA in his scrotum.  He says he got it from doing service work then scratching the boys. I think he picked it up from a hospital while he was visiting. The Dr. called today before we started home and said the culture test came back as MRSA. They put a 2" incision and a hose to drain the infection. This does not sound good, not good at all. I may quit plumbing.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Okay, first, MSRA?? W T F O, what is it?



slickrick said:


> A plumber that I went Dove hunting with has MSRA in his scrotum.  He says he got it from doing service work then scratching the boys. I think he picked it up from a hospital while he was visiting. The Dr. called today before we started home and said the culture test came back as MRSA. They put a 2" incision and a hose to drain the infection. This does not sound good, not good at all. I may quit plumbing.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

slickrick said:


> A plumber that I went Dove hunting with has MSRA in his scrotum.  He says he got it from doing service work then scratching the boys. I think he picked it up from a hospital while he was visiting. The Dr. called today before we started home and said the culture test came back as MRSA. They put a 2" incision and a hose to drain the infection. This does not sound good, not good at all. I may quit plumbing.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Don't make me call you a sissy:laughing:
> ...


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Highly resistant to antibiotics.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methicillin-resistant_Staphylococcus_aureus


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Its called mersa . MRSA for short or technical. Google it. Serious stuff


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

He must have done more than scratched - from what I understand about MRSA, it enters through a break in the skin. Also, he may have been a carrier all along. A certain percentage of the population are carriers.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus (MRSA) infection is caused by a strain of staph bacteria that's become resistant to the antibiotics commonly used to treat ordinary staph infections. 
Most MRSA infections occur in people who have been in hospitals or other health care settings, such as nursing homes and dialysis centers. When it occurs in these settings, it's known as health care-associated MRSA (HA-MRSA). HA-MRSA infections typically are associated with invasive procedures or devices, such as surgeries, intravenous tubing or artificial joints. 
Another type of MRSA infection has occurred in the wider community — among healthy people. This form, community-associated MRSA (CA-MRSA), often begins as a painful skin boil. It's spread by skin-to-skin contact. At-risk populations include groups such as high school wrestlers, child care workers and people who live in crowded conditions.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> He must have done more than scratched - from what I understand about MRSA, it enters through a break in the skin. Also, he may have been a carrier all along. A certain percentage of the population are carriers.


PC! You get outta this Nad thread right this minute....:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

No kidding......I may quit plumbing too and from the looks of the tile setters around here I would have plenty of work. Infact when it cools off i will be constructing a few mud shower pans actually do it......I know how but have never actually done it. I work with tools very well and concrete so i dont think it will be a problem at all. 5 parts sand to 1 part portland cement dry mixed and then mixed with just enough water to make it clump together....pack it and shape it.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Airgap said:


> PC! You get outta this Nad thread right this minute....:laughing:


Yes Sir! My bad, I thought 'Nad' might be a plumbing term. :laughing:


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

slickrick said:


> A plumber that I went Dove hunting with has MSRA in his scrotum.  He says he got it from doing service work then scratching the boys. I think he picked it up from a hospital while he was visiting. The Dr. called today before we started home and said the culture test came back as MRSA. They put a 2" incision and a hose to drain the infection. This does not sound good, not good at all. I may quit plumbing.


Where did he put the dove after he shot it?:whistling2:


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Airgap said:


> PC! You get outta this Nad thread right this minute....:laughing:


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

MRSA is some bad stuff. In 04 I was working at a company doing resi construction and the whole freaking shop kept getting it. I think it was coming from the porta johns. At first everybody thought it was spider bites. Doc said it entered the pores of the skin and inected the pore resembling a bite. There have been a lot of MRSA deaths at hospitals too. That would suck to go to ER for an untwisted cause and catch your death sentence.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Where did he put the dove after he shot it?:whistling2:


He had the MRSA before he went hunting, can you imagine walking a mile or so, that's hard core. He has been through 2 different meds. The Dr. called and told him to stop what he was taking and pick up the new stuff.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

slickrick said:


> A plumber that I went Dove hunting with has MSRA in his scrotum.  He says he got it from doing service work then scratching the boys. I think he picked it up from a hospital while he was visiting. The Dr. called today before we started home and said the culture test came back as MRSA. They put a 2" incision and a hose to drain the infection. This does not sound good, not good at all. I may quit plumbing.


Tell Choctaw to stop scratching his nuts, and we all hope he gets better soon.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Tell Choctaw to stop scratching his nuts, and we all hope he gets better soon.


It wasn't Choctaw, even though he was there. After no birds to speak of, Choctaw is suffering from another disease. He is suffering from Rectomitis. it is a condition where the optic nerve presses against the spinal nerve and gives you a shiotie outlook.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I got repetitive stress disorder form scratching my ass all day.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I got repetitive stress disorder form scratching my ass all day.


If you are one of those that scratches his arss and sniffs his fingers, be careful. You can get MRSA in your nose. I'm just sayin'


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

Not funny stuff...



















That's a leg by the way...

I had to deal with this stuff all the time as an Educational Facility Manager. When you are privy to just how common this "superbug" is in schools that your children attend and the hospitals your loved one's are in you stop laughing...fast.

Hope you have all been well...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I wear gloves, constantly.


Back in the day in new construction I'd make the mistake of getting flux on my hands and then scratching down there...huge no-no. 

You'll pay for that instantly and only a shower will resolve it. 

And that also applies to working in concrete; the lime I believe is a irritant.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Damn Mongrel, I think I'm gonna be wearing gloves more often.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I am happy to say that my friends condition is under control at last report.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Whats with all the scratchin'? :blink:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Thats good news. But please tell us you didnt do a visual inspection.




slickrick said:


> I am happy to say that my friends condition is under control at last report.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Thats good news. But please tell us you didnt do a visual inspection.


On last report, not inspection. I'm not getting near him without a health cert.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I dont blame you. thats some serious a$$ stuff. every case i have ever heard of they got it from a hospital.



slickrick said:


> On last report, not inspection. I'm not getting near him without a health cert.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

house plumber said:


> I dont blame you. thats some serious a$$ stuff. every case i have ever heard of they got it from a hospital.


He had been spending alot of time visiting someone in the hospital. Why he would have his junk hangin' out is beyond me.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

could be touching the toilet seat or touching them after touching something without washing his hands.




slickrick said:


> He had been spending alot of time visiting someone in the hospital. Why he would have his junk hangin' out is beyond me.


----------

